# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  اللحوم الحمراء و السكرى

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*وجدت دراسة حديثة أجراها باحثون من سنغافورة أن تناول اللحوم الحمراء يزيد مخاطر الإصابة بداء السكري من النوع الثاني، لذلك نصحوا كل من يريد تفادي الإصابة بالسكري من ذلك النوع بتجنب تناول اللحوم الحمراء.

وأجرى الدراسة فريق بحثي من كلية الصحة العامة في جامعة سنغافورة الوطنية، إذ قاموا بمسح شمل حوالي 149 ألف رجل وامرأة من حيث طبيعة الغذاء والوضع الصحي.

ووجد الباحثون أن زيادة استهلاك اللحوم الحمراء يزيد خطر الإصابة بالسكري من النوع الثاني بحوالي 48%.

كما اكتشفوا أن الأشخاص الذين خففوا من تناول اللحوم الحمراء كانوا 14% أقل عرضة للسكري من النوع الثاني.

وبذلك خلص الفريق إلى أن اللحوم الحمراء تزيد خطر الإصابة بالسكري من النوع الثاني.

وينصح المعد الرئيسي للدراسة ساو سوي هوك بعدم الإكثار من اللحوم الحمراء لأنها تزيد خطر السكري.

وأضاف أنه من الأفضل التقليل من استهلاك اللحوم الحمراء واستبدالها بخيارات صحية مثل الخضار ومنتجات الصويا والمكسرات والأسماك والحبوب الكاملة.
                        	*

----------


## mohammedaborami

*حقيقا ياابوحميد استهلاكنا للحوم مع الوضع الراهن لايتعدي القيمه الغذائيه للجسم في حدود المسموح به من (البروتين)ومع ذلك شكرا للنصيحه الغاليه
ههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يادكتور على المعلومة

*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*تسلم يادكتور وبارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووووووور يــ دكتور على المعلومه القيمه 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مثل هذه الحقيقة العلمية تساعد في الحد من إنتشار مرض سائد ومتأصل وسط المجتمعات البدوية والحضرية
تشكر يا دكتور على التنبيه الهام ونرجو أن يساعد في منع تزايد الإصابات بالداء
                        	*

----------

